# Comparing callosum alliance



## SlipperKing (Jun 3, 2017)

Here is a group shot of 4 plants of barbatum, one callosum and another lawrenceanum fma. hyneaum
The three barbatums on the left are from the same seed pod. I've posted the larger, taller barbatum earlier. The barbatum to the far right I've also posted, its from a different source. It looks as large as the callosum but it's not. It is just setting forward of the callosum giving the appearance of largeness.

The callosum, if line bred, is not far from the wild type. I don't have any history on it other then getting it from a friend 3 years ago.
The lawrenceanum is not fully matured but the shape of the pouch, the petal stance, the staminode and the various warting, petal hairs etc can be seen.

Stand outs for; the shape of all the pouches, callosum with its "V" shaped pouch. The parallel sides of the lawrenceanum pouch and the slightly "V" shape but much shorter, rounder pouches of the baratums. Also, the shape of the callosum dorsal, More of a "hot air balloon" shape in comparison to the rounder barbatums. Even the two small barbs with the pinching dorsals are round compare to the callosum. Even the the dorsal of lawrenceanum is more of a square, shield shape then the other two, as seen in the second picture.












On closer examination all the staminodes are very closely matched for shape. There is a distinct bifold or split in the upper position of the callosum staminode, not so noticeable in the barbatums and present but not dominant in the lawrenceanum. I also notice when photographing, the callosum staminode points downwards making it harder for a straight on shot.

Another noticeable difference was the warts or spots on the petals of the barbatums compared to callosum or lawrenceanum. Even on the less warted/colored barbatum one can see fine tiny warts starting near the staminode and moving outward. Where callosum has no warting near the staminode and only on the petal edge when it begins.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 3, 2017)

Thank you Rick.


----------



## Don I (Jun 4, 2017)

I second that.
don


----------



## naoki (Jun 5, 2017)

Very nice detailed comparsion, thank you, Rick!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jun 5, 2017)

Very nice of you Rick. Thank you


----------



## Spaph (Jun 6, 2017)

What a reat blooming, so interesting how variable barbatum is from the same pod!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 6, 2017)

It probably had two very different parents used in the cross, a large not so colorful one and a small dark one.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 7, 2017)

Very nice comparison..


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2017)

Very interesting, Rick. Thanks.


----------

